# training...



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

about a week ago and shes a 5 month old small boned yellow lab and she wasnt fully retrieving when i bought it she would run up to it sniff and then runn back then on the 2nd day she was fully retrieving then 2 or 3 days later now she wont retrive at all shell either run half ways up to it and turn around or not go to it at all..... so i thought maybe i pushed her to hard or somethign, so i worked with her on quartering down the field, and on sit,stay,and come........ can anyone help me with the retrieving part i have 3 dvd's but they all started training when the pu; was liek 50 days old so? help! lol any advice would work


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Try reposting your question in a better organized fashion.

describe what has happened each day, tell what you did and what the dog did each day.

What it the background of the dog if you know?


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

Many people over do it with retrieving. If a pup successfully brings back a training dummy 1, 2 or 3 times stop there. STOP! Many times young pups will get bored with it and get sloppy. Stop when everything goes right. Stopping early will not hurt, it'll keep that pup wanting more. Over doing it will only cause sloppy retrieving.


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

Also it has to be fun for the pup. Are you making the pup sit while you throw it? Try letting the pup chase it in the air, get her/him excited about the dummy. BobM is right, you haven't given us enough info to help you effectively.


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

Sounds like too much pressure early on. Make it fun for the dog. One step at a time.
You may be confusing the dog with too much too soon.
If she brings the bird back to you give her as much genuine loving as you can muster up. She wants to please. A baby can only handle so much at a time.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

ok im sorry my 1st post was a little sloppy i was rushed for time.

the 1st day i got her she retrived a pheasent dummy probaly about 7-10 times fully.

2nd day she did it abotu 5 times in the morning and about 15 in the afternoon

on the 3rd day she didnt do it as much 3-5 times then she just chased after grasshoppers lol.

on day 4 she would run half ways then come back she mighta retived once or twice.

day 5 wich was yesterday she retrived a green bouncy racquet ball before any of the dummies, i think she liked it more because their was more movement. she retived the ball about 5 times. when i have her sit she dosnt want to go after it as much, once she gets the hang of it more ill have her sit.

and this morning she retived the ball twice. i have been working with her sit,stay and come mostly since thursday shes ketching on to that very well.

anyways im sure im pushing to hard i will back off and take my time.

thanks,
kevin


----------



## jonesy (Aug 3, 2006)

Sounds like the others and yourself are right....waaaay to much, dogs getting bored.....never be scared to give the dog, or even a dog a day off, it messes with them a little because it changes the routine. Or if ya got another dog, take it out and let the pup watch, he will come out wanting the attention better next time, go back to 1-2 retrieves a day, and see if ya can get the dog jacked back up a little, if he/she stops short, you can hey hey hey, and turn and walk oppisite way, they will speed up to catch you, you can turn, kneel, and praise the dog lives off the praise, dont worry about the bumper so fast, let the dog hold it......they are like a kid, and are showing it off. That make sense?? Cya Jonesy


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

I count to 10 in my head while I'm petting and praising the dog before I take the dummy away.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Vary the count, the dog is counting too and will begin to anticipate your release command. mix it up


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

at 5 months old your pup is teething. What you describe is very common behavior during this time, as it hurts to pick objects up. Check her teeth and if this is the case, lay off the retrieving and concentrate on OB until all her puppy teeth have fallen out and her adult teeth are well in...


----------

